# Which plow ?



## RLM

I just got a 97 wrangler, cyl, auto. Need a plow for it. All my other trucks have Fishers, but I really don't care for the "homesteader". We will be using it for school sidewalk primarily & residential drives. I'm leaning on the 6-8" or thaere about sizes because of the walks. Fisher HT, or std, Snoway, Meyer, Snow-Dogg are pretty much my choices in that size I think. Pro/ Cons ?


----------



## Stik208

I have the HT on my Colorado, make sure that the jack leg has the longer pin and it will be great. Click the link in my sig for a review.


----------



## ajslands

Out of those I'd get meyer


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

get a fisher HT , or a boss sport duty. snoway 22 series is a good light weight plow ( 280 lbs) .. but isnt built for commercial use. I personally have the snoway 22 series on my 2004 wrangler. The HT is a "light commercial" plow that I should have gotten. Again, I'll try to persuade you to get the 7'6''... if you get the 6'8'' at full angle you'll run over snow with your tires. Plus my snoway 7'6'' was under $100 more then the 6'8''... you cannot beat that. If your only doing single lane, small driveways that would be the only reason to get the 6'8'' IMO Just my advice.


----------



## RangerDogg

The snowdogg 68 is a great plow .It works well the only thing is jack sucks.I have it and love mine.


----------



## theplowmeister

I have used the fisher RD 7 1/2 for 12 years on jeep wranglers (YJ) Ive used the fisher HD 7 1/2 for 10 years on the TJ They changed the name of the RD plow to HD same plow new name.

even with a 7 1/2 wide plow if I go round corners my rear wheels run over the snow. 

I had a fisher 6 1/2 back in 1988 on my first jeep. my tires ran over the snow if I angled the plow, didn't even need to go around a corner.

My F150 had a 7 1/2 fisher. one day I was looking at the plow mounts and (ding) the 7 1/2 will fit the the jeep mounts. I tried it on one storm, sold the truck with the 6 1/2 plow.

add some ballast to the rear and air shocks to the front (You will have to search on how to add air shocks)

O ya Get some REAL snow tires NOT mud, NOT all season


----------



## 86ford

TJs (97-06) are 60 inches wms-wms so with factory rims that are usually 6 or 7 inches wide with a 1-3 inch negative offset your only going to be about 64-68 inches wide with tires facing forward so your maximum width will be just under 6 feet wide without the wheels turned.


----------



## ppandr

I have 6.5 westerns on my YJ and TJ...no problems here.


----------



## 2COR517

theplowmeister;1101641 said:


> .....
> 
> O ya Get some REAL snow tires NOT mud, NOT all season


Excellent advice. They may not look super cool, but work great.

I would think a SnoWay would be the ideal choice for a Jeep. Lightweight, downpressure.


----------



## basher

Tires definitely, 7'6" 22 series Snoway is a nice match because of the EIS light system, Wireless, Down Pressure and Plow weight, The snowdogg is a little higher and a little heavier (by 120lbs) and like everyone but Snoway limits plows to 4cyl. wranglers. Fisher offers a number of plow choices.

The question is which one has better dealer support in your area.


----------



## RLM

I called the Fisher dealer yesterday, I've been dealing with them for 15 yrs now, bought 8 or 9 plows from them. They said I can basiclly do anything from a 6-8" homesteader to a 7'-6" V plow, if I do some suspenssion work (airbags & timbrins). After talking with two of my guys, one heads up the area this would be going. Both agreed the V was the best application for our situation, some of the walks run through fields & a straight bllade in heavy snows could cause problems, where as the V would evenly distrubute the force pushing the truck off the walk. I'm going to end up with more into the plow than the Jeep


----------



## basher

RLM;1103363 said:


> They said I can basiclly do anything from a 6-8" homesteader to a 7'-6" V plow, if I do some suspenssion work (airbags & timbrins).
> 
> Not according to the Fisher site. At 821 lbs plus mount the 7'6" Vee is a lot of plow for the vehicle
> 
> After talking with two of my guys, one heads up the area this would be going. Both agreed the V was the best application for our situation, some of the walks run through fields & a straight bllade in heavy snows could cause problems, where as the V would evenly distrubute the force pushing the truck off the walk. I'm going to end up with more into the plow than the Jeep


If you are thinking Vee what about Meyers new 7'6" LD? At 582 lbs it has trip edge and double acting cylinders, with the new V-70 pump you get Monarch reliability and save two hundred and forty pounds.


----------



## Aveerainc

I've been plowing for 4 years with my 97 TJ Sahara and use a Meyer 6' 8" plow - awesome set up! But if you go Meyer don't get the junk touch pad...go for the upgraded pistol controller.

Just put my 97 for sale so I can get a plow for the 2008 Sahara Unlimited - probably going with Snow Dogg or Fisher.


----------



## theplowmeister

Meyer has the lightest V plow it weighs less than a strait 7 1/2 fisher HD The only problem is its a Meyer


----------



## basher

theplowmeister;1104756 said:


> Meyer has the lightest V plow it weighs less than a strait 7 1/2 fisher HD The only problem is its a Meyer


With Monarch Hydraulics if you order the V-70


----------



## brad11ny

*04 jeep*

I am looking at getting a plow for my 04 X. I had an 86 cj7 with a 6.5 ft Fisher. I would like to get a fisher or western, but want something stronger than the homestead. Do they make a mount for the jeep for the HT or SD series? and if so, can you run it with a stock jeep other then a 3in lift and 33's? Thanks in advance!


----------



## theplowmeister

Did you change your gears with the tire size?


----------



## theplowmeister

you want Fisher mounting part 7163-1 Mount Kit 

mount fits the 7 1/2 Rd renamed to HD You will need air shocks or grand Cherokee front springs for the extra weight of the plow and counter weight in the back. real snow tires will help a lot.


----------



## brad11ny

No, the gears haven't been changed. I bought the jeep like that, but am thinking about going down to 31's. Will the 7163-1 Mount Kit work with the HT or the SD. Those are both lighter than the HD, wouldn't they be better?


----------



## basher

theplowmeister;1106841 said:


> Did you change your gears with the tire size?


They always ship that part, than complain about tranmissions and rears.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe

I believe fisher makes a jeep mount for the HT 1997-current jeep models. Even though the sister company western is very similar, the HTS does not have a jeep wrangler mount except 2007- current jeeps. 


Did someone say fisher makes a mount for a v plow? wow! I want it . Someone needs to throw a fisher v plow on there jeep. I may have to be the first one....


----------



## theplowmeister

brad11ny;1106939 said:


> No, the gears haven't been changed. I bought the jeep like that, but am thinking about going down to 31's. Will the 7163-1 Mount Kit work with the HT or the SD. Those are both lighter than the HD, wouldn't they be better?


Dont know, when I bought the plow I got the plow mount that fit the jeep. I know the 7163-1 mount will work on the RD/HD 7 1/2 fisher. I think the 7163-1 mount is for the SD plow. go to Fisher web site and look it up.


----------



## brad11ny

You are correct with the part number for an 04. I looked at the webvsite, and it doesn't specify which plow is ok with the mount. I guess, I'll call them. Thank for the help.


----------

